# What's your favorite soda?



## Flasks (Feb 22, 2020)

If you're a collector of anything, you have a favorite. I have a favorites in several categories but with my small soda collection my favorite is the center pictured slug platted squat "JAs Gallagher-PHILADa"  It has a graphite pontil and has only manufacturing flaws, to be expected, in a beautiful emerald green. What's your favorite soda? If not a soda, perhaps some other category of bottle.. Remember, it can only be THE favorite.


----------



## woods_walker (Feb 22, 2020)

My favorite bottle is this soda from Beck Beverage Company in Alpena, MI
I found it on the surface while out looking for new digging spots. ​


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 23, 2020)

My Favorite Bottles probably my 5 different Teller's Mineral Waters from Detroit. All 1850's-60's. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 23, 2020)

Good stuff, everybody.  That Gallagher has great character, and I've always liked those Teller ten pins.  The tallest one is killer with great embossing.  I don't have but 2 or 3 early sodas.  I like that insitu pic of the Beck.  My favorite would have to be the "C.A. Ells & Son / Macon, Ga."  Came out from under a house in Troy, Ala. many years ago and one of only 3 intact examples known.  Same guy that's on my avatar.  You've seen it before, but here it is again to keep the thread going.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 23, 2020)

I do have many sodas but i seem to like this george russell from brooklyn ny. Light blue blob top 8 sided. Not too valuable or rare but that is not important to me if i like it.


----------



## bottle-bud (Feb 23, 2020)

Hard to pick a favorite, but one of my oldest is one of my favorites. P. Bermingham from St. louis, Missouri


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 23, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> My Favorite Bottles probably my 5 different Teller's Mineral Waters from Detroit. All 1850's-60's. LEON.View attachment 202872


Soooo nice


----------



## Eric (Feb 24, 2020)

Nichol Kola... Love the hunt


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 24, 2020)

Eric said:


> Nichol Kola... Love the hunt
> View attachment 202910


That's amazing!


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 24, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> That's amazing!


I.dont if I have a favorite cola in general but my favorite of my collection so far  is this drink bergs from Auburn In


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 25, 2020)

I Love the art deco drinks bergs also. Definitly not a heartbreaker ty. Beautiful buddy!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 25, 2020)

Eric said:


> Nichol Kola... Love the hunt
> View attachment 202910


Nice nichol Kolas. I see you like Hires also. It is not 1876. It is a check mark 1 pint 10 fl. Oz. Thought i would throw it out there. It also is full with a sales cap.


----------



## Flasks (Feb 25, 2020)

bottle-bud said:


> Hard to pick a favorite, but one of my oldest is one of my favorites. P. Bermingham from St. louis, Missouri
> 
> View attachment 202878


Gorgeous in every sense of the word! Am I looking at a "backward" N in his name?


----------



## Flasks (Feb 25, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Nice nichol Kolas. I see you like Hires also. It is not 1876. It is a check mark 1 pint 10 fl. Oz. Thought i would throw it out there. It also is full with a sales cap.View attachment 202969View attachment 202970View attachment 202971


I've been a pop drinker with Hires being on of my favorites and in all my 82 years I've never seen a cap like that!...great find.


----------



## bottle-bud (Feb 25, 2020)

Flasks said:


> Gorgeous in every sense of the word! Am I looking at a "backward" N in his name?


I'm glad you like it, yes definitely a backward N


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 25, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Nice nichol Kolas. I see you like Hires also. It is not 1876. It is a check mark 1 pint 10 fl. Oz. Thought i would throw it out there. It also is full with a sales cap.View attachment 202969View attachment 202970View attachment 202971


I love it


----------



## PaDiggerDave (Feb 25, 2020)

Wescola, Cincinnatti Ohio.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 25, 2020)

PaDiggerDave said:


> Wescola, Cincinnatti Ohio.


That's a pretty one love it


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 25, 2020)

Flasks said:


> I've been a pop drinker with Hires being on of my favorites and in all my 82 years I've never seen a cap like that!...great find.


Thanks i got it from tradeguy83 on ebay he has alarge amount of full sodas. Embossed, acl and paper label also.


----------



## Eric (Feb 25, 2020)

Great Hires bottle .. isn't it amazing that a bottle of soda can survive all this time mint and unopened... how does that happen!?
It wouldn't survive around my house! Ha... I have a few unopened... so cool... Hires is in my top 5 sodas...  Usually after I get a cooler I start hunting for the crates and bottles...I'll get some pics of what I have in that and post... Great stuff on this post folks!


----------



## tomscot2 (Feb 26, 2020)

While this is not a soda bottle, it is the most beautiful in my collection of all things from the Nesbitt Fruit Products Co. They started in 1924 by making orange concentrate for shipment to soda fountains. This is apparently a retail concentrate bottle from the late 1920s and the 1930s,


----------



## illyJ (Feb 26, 2020)

This bottle has my heart ...


----------



## Geolog_Digger (Feb 27, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> My Favorite Bottles probably my 5 different Teller's Mineral Waters from Detroit. All 1850's-60's. LEON.View attachment 202872


They r just gorgeous.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Feb 27, 2020)

For my American, bottle-loving friends, this be my favourite American bottle - a sweet find and one of my favourite find memories:






And, my favourite Soda:





Cannot wait for the hunt to begin yet again!


----------

